# Récepteur FM pour iPod ?



## HCl (18 Juin 2004)

Hello !

J'envisage sérieusement de me prendre un iPod, se trimballer avec iBook pour écouter ma collection de mp3 à la piscine c'est pas top 

Par contre, en vacances, je suis un grand fan de la radio pour diverses raisons. Pouvoir écouter une radio FM sur l'iPod serait donc très interessant... Sans cette fonctionnalité, je serai obligé de me trimballer l'iPod et mon vieux lecteur MD/FM.

Bref, j'ai beau cherché, je ne vois pas trop d'accessoires qui permettrait ça...
Mais peut-être que vous connaittriez ce genre d'outil 

Sinon... ça pourrait être une bonne chose sur les iPod 4 !

Bon, en attendant, j'en peux plus d'attendre, s'il n'y a pas d'iPod demain au refurb je risque de me laisser tenter par le neuf et c'est complètement déraisonnable  :rose:


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/itrip/  
je reduit les posts a zero  :love:


----------



## CharlesX (21 Juin 2004)

Naas, le monsieur te dis qu'il cherche un recepteur FM, pas un émetteur 

Désolé, je n'ai cependant pas de réponse.


----------

